# Plus /Premier only removed



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

last week I was able to select only Plus /Premier rides and loved it. Those were the rides I want to take and really nothing else. Yesterday I logged in and found I can only select Premier only rides now. If I want to do Plus I have to have all ride types selected. 

Anyone else see this occurring?


----------



## Hong Kong Phooey (Feb 26, 2017)

They made some changes when Lux came out, they actually removed me from premier and no more arrow on my profile to select my ride types. 

I was able to get them to give me a PLUS only profile though


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Hong Kong Phooey said:


> I was able to get them to give me a PLUS only profile though


I would like this. You just requested through support?


----------



## NCRBILL (Feb 13, 2016)

I was able to get it back.


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

Cableguynoe said:


> I would like this. You just requested through support?


Me too. How did you get Plus only?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

I just got denied. Lame


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Hong Kong Phooey said:


> They made some changes when Lux came out, they actually removed me from premier and no more arrow on my profile to select my ride types.
> 
> I was able to get them to give me a PLUS only profile though


Arrow? You mean the checkbox on the webpage, or something else entirely???

As to Plus-only --- how??????

Btw, what do you plus/premier guys drive?

I got an '09 Expedition that's on plus and gets bounced back and forth on and off premier every time I ask about Plus-only profiles.... dang CSRs "taking initiative" to "fix" what aint broke

....same way whenever I upload a doc to Uber and they re-spell my anglicized "nickname" in all its xenophobia-baiting Eastern European glory


----------



## Hong Kong Phooey (Feb 26, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Arrow? You mean the checkbox on the webpage, or something else entirely???
> 
> As to Plus-only --- how??????
> 
> ...


I was on premier/plus only but had the option to opt down to take Lyft and line if I wanted to. Recently they cleaned house and took away my premier account because it wasn't on the list.

They put me back to taking line,Lyft and plus. I emailed them and asked to be put back on plus only since they took away my premier account and they never answered me via email but they did it!

Only downside is I have no option to take pink Lyft rides if I wanted to, but I just do Uber XL and plus ONLY now. I will at times drop down and take x surge when it's over 2x. Having Plus only has some advantages


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Hong Kong Phooey said:


> I was on premier/plus only but had the option to opt down to take Lyft and line if I wanted to. Recently they cleaned house and took away my premier account because it wasn't on the list.
> 
> They put me back to taking line,Lyft and plus. I emailed them and asked to be put back on plus only since they took away my premier account and they never answered me on paper but the did it!
> 
> Only downside is I have no option to take pink Lyft rides if I wanted to, but I just do Uber XL and plus ONLY now. I will at times drop down and take x surge when it's over 2x. Having Plus only has some advantages


Could you copy and paste the support request that got results? Or did you spam a bunch?

Btw yeah lol I've noticed before too, when you ask for something and they come through --- you usually don't get no response....

What vehicle was it that they kicked off premier?


----------



## Hong Kong Phooey (Feb 26, 2017)

I don't have any email proof because they just say I was removed

This is what my vehicle profile says now. Says PLUS. All I get are plus pings and only show on pax app as plus









Adieu said:


> Could you copy and paste the support request that got results? Or did you spam a bunch?
> 
> Btw yeah lol I've noticed before too, when you ask for something and they come through --- you usually don't get no response....
> 
> What vehicle was it that they kicked off premier?


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Hong Kong Phooey said:


> I don't have any email proof because they just say I was removed
> 
> This is what my vehicle profile says now. Says PLUS. All I get are plus pings and only show on pax app as plus
> View attachment 127133


Why did you scratch out a stock image of your vehicle????

Also, did they give you second profile for optdowns, or do you have a working "premium rides" switch??


----------



## Hong Kong Phooey (Feb 26, 2017)

C



Adieu said:


> Why did you scratch out a stock image of your vehicle????
> 
> Also, did they give you second profile for optdowns, or do you have a working "premium rides" switch??


No switch


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uhm....more interested in the "how you got the Plus-only" email

Although kinda curious, did EVERYONE with CSR-approved unlisted premiers get the boot simultaneously then?


----------



## Cableguynoe (Feb 14, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Why did you scratch out a stock image of your vehicle????


Not that it's really important, but i find it odd and funny that people always block their license plate number when posting online. As if hundreds or thousands of people dont see it every day when you're out there driving. What's the big deal with it being online?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

> What's the big deal with it being online?


Nothing if you got nothing to hide.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Cableguynoe said:


> Not that it's really important, but i find it odd and funny that people always block their license plate number when posting online. As if hundreds or thousands of people dont see it every day when you're out there driving. What's the big deal with it being online?


Cause we occasionally discuss tricks, loopholes, scams, violations, false claims, and other stuff where we depend on ANONYMITY


----------



## Hong Kong Phooey (Feb 26, 2017)

Adieu said:


> Uhm....more interested in the "how you got the Plus-only" email
> 
> Although kinda curious, did EVERYONE with CSR-approved unlisted premiers get the boot simultaneously then?


Do you still show as premier? It's possible someone complained about my car not being "German" etc.



Adieu said:


> Uhm....more interested in the "how you got the Plus-only" email
> 
> Although kinda curious, did EVERYONE with CSR-approved unlisted premiers get the boot simultaneously then?


Read back through my posts and you will see where I said I never got an email


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

I went and got reactivated at the hub last week. The guy was telling me about the check box option to filter ride types, and he seemed genuinely surprised it wasn't there. So he just gave me two profiles, one with everything and one with plus and above. When I emailed support they gave me a link to the help page where you see the check box. 

I'm guessing it was there during the last few months I was gone and has been recently been taken away. They seem to be real good about setting up different profiles. You have a much better chance of getting a plus only profile at the hub than through support.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Hong Kong Phooey said:


> Do you still show as premier? It's possible someone complained about my car not being "German" etc.


I haven't been driving much, last I checked I lost premier again...after asking for a Premier/Plus switch for a vehicle that was on Premier and Plus but lacked the checkbox thingie. Again. Third time now, I think.



Hong Kong Phooey said:


> Read back through my posts and you will see where I said I never got an email


Yeah but you DID ask for Plus-only.

Copies of support requests made on the lyft website are emailed to you.



hulksmash said:


> I went and got reactivated at the hub last week. The guy was telling me about the check box option to filter ride types, and he seemed genuinely surprised it wasn't there. So he just gave me two profiles, one with everything and one with plus and above. When I emailed support they gave me a link to the help page where you see the check box.
> 
> I'm guessing it was there during the last few months I was gone and has been recently been taken away. They seem to be real good about setting up different profiles. You have a much better chance of getting a plus only profile at the hub than through support.


It's there....but it's not.

I got one vehicle with a checkbox. And one without one.

Sooo...this hub thing actually exists and isn't just a UPnet hoax???


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Adieu said:


> I haven't been driving much, last I checked I lost premier again...after asking for a Premier/Plus switch for a vehicle that was on Premier and Plus but lacked the checkbox thingie. Again. Third time now, I think.
> 
> Yeah but you DID ask for Plus-only.
> 
> ...


Yes it definitely does exist, otherwise I would no be back on the platform.

662 S. Santa Fe Ave, Los Angeles 90021

I didn't meet the famed Sheila though, they claimed to not know her. They helped nonetheless.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> I didn't meet the famed Sheila though, they claimed to not know her. They helped nonetheless.


Was that the hoax part?

Cuz my hoax sensor sure did get triggered by something about this Lyft Hub thing.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Adieu said:


> Was that the hoax part?
> 
> Cuz my hoax sensor sure did get triggered by something about this Lyft Hub thing.


There was someone in the back I didn't meet working on my account, so it could've been her.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

hulksmash said:


> I went and got reactivated at the hub last week. The guy was telling me about the check box option to filter ride types, and he seemed genuinely surprised it wasn't there. So he just gave me two profiles, one with everything and one with plus and above. When I emailed support they gave me a link to the help page where you see the check box.
> 
> I'm guessing it was there during the last few months I was gone and has been recently been taken away. They seem to be real good about setting up different profiles. You have a much better chance of getting a plus only profile at the hub than through support.


So the Hub on Santa Fe set you up for plus only then?


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> So the Hub on Santa Fe set you up for plus only then?


Yeah they were really cool. They set me up with Plus/premier/lux/SUV and one with all rides. If my vehicle only qualified for Plus I'm sure they would've given me Plus only. I would've liked a third profile with premier and above but I didn't want to be pushy.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

wow you got it all huh? what kinda of vehicle do you have? must be a black high end SUV if they put you on lux and SUV


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> wow you got it all huh? what kinda of vehicle do you have? must be a black high end SUV if they put you on lux and SUV


A Tahoe


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

hulksmash said:


> A Tahoe


Huh.

Let us know if you're getting any good rides from all those additional vehicle classes.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Honestly i don't think you should have all of them active. If a pax looks at the app and sees a LUX SUV ride within 5 mins but same vehicle shows up as a plus ride within 5 mins at the same spot its pretty obvious that its the same car and pax will choose the cheaper one if they have a choice. i would just stay with the LUX and LUX SUV requests only and see if you get any pings out of that. if not then switch to the lower ones. I think Lyft is going to be taking more commission though of the higher end rides anyways of 30% so be careful and see if its even worth it. I know lyft has said that the commission on premier is going to be 30% but that for a limited time it will be at the normal 20% like the other fares, but compared to regular lyft rates and then premier rates it still pays the same as a regular plus ride and for me thats $1.90 a mile which I'm fine with. I never wanna driver for any less than $1.75 a mile for my SUV


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Pax ain't intelligent lifeforms.

Stop expecting them to act smart.



Matty760 said:


> Honestly i don't think you should have all of them active. If a pax looks at the app and sees a LUX SUV ride within 5 mins but same vehicle shows up as a plus ride within 5 mins at the same spot its pretty obvious that its the same car and pax will choose the cheaper one if they have a choice. i would just stay with the LUX and LUX SUV requests only and see if you get any pings out of that. if not then switch to the lower ones. I think Lyft is going to be taking more commission though of the higher end rides anyways of 30% so be careful and see if its even worth it. I know lyft has said that the commission on premier is going to be 30% but that for a limited time it will be at the normal 20% like the other fares, but compared to regular lyft rates and then premier rates it still pays the same as a regular plus ride and for me thats $1.90 a mile which I'm fine with. I never wanna driver for any less than $1.75 a mile for my SUV


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Some can be dumb but some aren't. Its easy for them to see a LUX SUV is only 5 mins away, but if theres no plus vehicles showing then they will have to get the lux. If they see lux and Plus then the choice is easy. make the pax have to choose the lux suv since theres no other regular plus around. if both show up then they take the cheaper one.


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> Honestly i don't think you should have all of them active. If a pax looks at the app and sees a LUX SUV ride within 5 mins but same vehicle shows up as a plus ride within 5 mins at the same spot its pretty obvious that its the same car and pax will choose the cheaper one if they have a choice. i would just stay with the LUX and LUX SUV requests only and see if you get any pings out of that. if not then switch to the lower ones. I think Lyft is going to be taking more commission though of the higher end rides anyways of 30% so be careful and see if its even worth it. I know lyft has said that the commission on premier is going to be 30% but that for a limited time it will be at the normal 20% like the other fares, but compared to regular lyft rates and then premier rates it still pays the same as a regular plus ride and for me thats $1.90 a mile which I'm fine with. I never wanna driver for any less than $1.75 a mile for my SUV


70% of a much higher fare is still more than 80% of a low one.

I live in the I.E. and we don't have anything higher than Plus here. I set up the accounts the way I did so I can have a defacto Plus only account when I'm working out here. I haven't had a chance to drive Lyft SUV since getting reactivated, but I will be trying it out this weekend.

I understand your point about pax seeing a Lux SUV for the price of Plus. I honestly am worried about getting a bunch of Plus requests from savvy pax, but I plan on ignoring base rate Plus and holding out for at least premier if no prime time exists. The way I see it I only need 150% Plus PT to exceed Lux base rates and 200% to exceed SUV base rates, and 75% to exceed Premier. Although I realize I may miss on out PT at higher platforms, I don't know how many people will want to pay 100% PT on Lux and SUV and pay $7 - $8 a mile.

I will try it out and if I am getting too many Plus and not enough higher class levels, I will have to go back to the hub and have them remove Plus from the second profile. Only bad part about that is if I want to drive Plus (like during high PT) I will have to switch to the other profile and fight off classic Lyft and Line requests.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

you are doing the right thing, you just don't know how its gonna go until you have tried it for awhile and see how the requests come in. Since I get regular and plus requests I don't take any regulars now and ignore them and only take Plus, Preferably with PT added on. whenever I've held my ground on ignoring all these regular requests i always have gotten a plus request with PT added so its pay off. I feel spoiled now since I rarely have taken a regular request in the last 4 months. It takes 75% PT on regular to match my plus fare with no PT. Im definitely in for Premier but not able to do lux since I opted for a white SUV when I bought it. No big deal to me.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> Im definitely in for Premier but not able to do lux since I opted for a white SUV when I bought it. No big deal to me.


You COULD get it repainted if it otherwise qualifies.


----------



## Hong Kong Phooey (Feb 26, 2017)

hulksmash said:


> 70% of a much higher fare is still more than 80% of a low one.
> 
> I live in the I.E. and we don't have anything higher than Plus here. I set up the accounts the way I did so I can have a defacto Plus only account when I'm working out here. I haven't had a chance to drive Lyft SUV since getting reactivated, but I will be trying it out this weekend.
> 
> ...


Yep ...pax will be able to EASILY get a full on livery SUV for the price of premier, they may even be able to snag one at $1.55 at certain times.

I keep my profile as PLUS only now, got bumped off premier



Matty760 said:


> you are doing the right thing, you just don't know how its gonna go until you have tried it for awhile and see how the requests come in. Since I get regular and plus requests I don't take any regulars now and ignore them and only take Plus, Preferably with PT added on. whenever I've held my ground on ignoring all these regular requests i always have gotten a plus request with PT added so its pay off. I feel spoiled now since I rarely have taken a regular request in the last 4 months. It takes 75% PT on regular to match my plus fare with no PT. Im definitely in for Premier but not able to do lux since I opted for a white SUV when I bought it. No big deal to me.


Your car isn't on the premier list, if it's not on the list they are sticking to their guns


----------



## hulksmash (Apr 26, 2016)

Matty760 said:


> you are doing the right thing, you just don't know how its gonna go until you have tried it for awhile and see how the requests come in. Since I get regular and plus requests I don't take any regulars now and ignore them and only take Plus, Preferably with PT added on. whenever I've held my ground on ignoring all these regular requests i always have gotten a plus request with PT added so its pay off. I feel spoiled now since I rarely have taken a regular request in the last 4 months. It takes 75% PT on regular to match my plus fare with no PT. Im definitely in for Premier but not able to do lux since I opted for a white SUV when I bought it. No big deal to me.


If you're on premier you should be able to get a premier/Plus only account. That's what I had before. You may have to go to the Hub since online support will tell you to use the non-existent checkbox like they did to me.


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Hm, I was obviously wrong.
I just got my 2008 ML 350 Premiere approved:










The 2011 has one more option: Lux.


----------



## Gooberlifturwallet (Feb 18, 2017)

Snowblind said:


> Nothing if you got nothing to hide.
> View attachment 127150
> 
> 
> View attachment 127152


I know where you live...
Travis


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Lux is meant to be the really high end black cars and SUV, so like a Tahoe or surbaban or expedition, navigator etc.... My suv technically is more of a mid-sized SUV, not as much room as a Tahoe, although personally I think my SUV looks better anyways than them and more luxurious. However I just don't have that space like a suburban tahoe etc. Id be fine with Premier and Plus. or premier Plus, lol My Durango would look sick if it were black, I already have the black rims and badging etc. I like the white, the black accents make it pop! Lyft did respond to me though saying that there were in the process of updating their premier list of cars and that the Durango was actually near the top of being considered. They said it just comes down to the options on the car with Leather and interior look being the main concern depending on the model. Mine has suede and leather combo seats and the lyft person did say they probably would be adding it but on a case by case basis. So for now just have to wait till they approve that. Plus in my main area of driving in PS theres no premier available yet so I can't have it added on my profile. I did mention that I would and can drive LA but would want to do premier and Plus when there so was wondering if I could do that and the guy said that once you are in a area that has it and log on and your vehicle qualifies then it should automatically go to premier mode, but since Im not on the approved vehicles list yet I have to wait.


----------



## Uberbrent (Mar 22, 2016)

Sorry...Ford Expedition platinum edition (black on black) does not qualify, but the smaller Explorer does...this is rediculous


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

you're right... i read that list too quickly. I looked at the premier list and saw that Ford Explorer listed so Im like WTF... if Explorer is listed then they need to list almost any mid size SUV that has leather as premier. I think thats why the person at lyft that responded in my email about adding my Durango said it was high on the list to be added since they just approved the explorer but for 2016 and newer only, so if you bought a 2015 or older recently then you are outta luck. When you skim that list for premier its obvious they want the name brand high end cars since they know that the base model of most of those cars qualify but you can also tell by the year of the car they allow as well. I see also as of 2 weeks ago that Lyft got rid of premier in New york City and only do Lux and regular rides now, nothing in between, i wonder what the reasoning was for that.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Would you consider this a LUX and LUX SUV? does it look luxurious? if i were to repaint my car, lol


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

A gas-guzzling piece of [email protected]
IMHO.
The Technology used in that Truck is from the 60's.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Snowblind said:


> A gas-guzzling piece of [email protected]
> IMHO.
> The Technology used in that Truck is from the 60's.


21 avg MPG around 27-30 on the HWY... not a gas guzzler at all. I can get 450 miles on a tank usually, a lot better than most SUVs. What old tech you talking about?


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

ok,
Now that I got your attention, let me show you a Rear End of a 2017 Dodge Durango:










ok.
Now,
Let's look at a 1966 Dodge Dart Rear End:










ANY Questions?


And don't get me started with Gas mileage.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Nice Try... thats a 1999 model but good try


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Matty, nothing personal.

So....here is the Challenge.
you and me both fill our Gas Tanks.
We start at, let's say at LAX.
We go to Las Vegas, have Breakfast at the Bellagio.
Then go back to LAX.
On one Gas Tank.
According to you, that shouldn't be a problem, right.
After all, I drive an SUV.





Matty760 said:


> Nice Try... thats a 1999 model but good try
> 
> View attachment 128111


no difference.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

and why are we concerned about this? the topic is Premier Plus and Lux qualifications. I only answered your question about the gas guzzler, you would swear Im driving a Suburban. But if you wanna troll then ok. Ya I might be able to make it on one tank 560 miles round trip in 8 hours 30 mins. Its possible depending on traffic. Id really be pushing it but on a 27 MPG avg on a 26 gallon tank, lets say i only use 25 gallons before I fill up to be safe then i should get 675 miles on one tank. so id roughly have almost 100 miles to spare! I troll right back at ya!


----------



## Snowblind (Apr 14, 2017)

Well,
It was you bragging about how your Car should be a Premiere, etc.
I doubt that your Car could do 675 miles on a Gas tank.
I have done Long Beach-Las Vegas-Long Beach on one Gas Tank several Times.
It is not easy, since I get "only" about 630 miles per Tank on the Highway.


----------



## Matty760 (Nov 9, 2015)

Ya It will be a premier soon, but how does the gas matter into that?


----------



## DexNex (Apr 18, 2015)

I drive Lyft Plus/Premier with a black Suburban LT in Seattle. I do not worry about acceptance rate, and do not drive for PDB.

If you forgo the regular Lyft requests, you WILL loose money. Any 100% Prime reg. Lyft run pays the same as Plus/Premier. And, for the veterans at 20% commission on Lyft, pays much better then even most XL and Select Uber runs (28%). We do not yet have Lux in this market. These pax at happy to ride in a luxury vehicle, versus the expected Prius, and tend to rate highly and tip well as a result.

I take a ton of 100% Prime regular Lyft runs to the airport everyday.


----------



## Adieu (Feb 21, 2016)

Uberbrent said:


> Sorry...Ford Expedition platinum edition (black on black) does not qualify, but the smaller Explorer does...this is rediculous


Seriously...

I had mine added to Premier 3 times by request and kicked back off 3 times by "helpful" CSRs when trying to get Plus/Premier switchable to work



Snowblind said:


> ok,
> 
> View attachment 128109
> 
> ...


QUESTION: why you no steal the rims from the Dart? Or did ya sell em already???


----------

